# Need advice: Budget scope comparison



## CDMMA (Aug 26, 2011)

After searching around this, and other, forums for a scope, I came up with a few options all in the same price range (which is limited at this point). Currently, I'm not looking to spend all that much on a scope, and in the future when I acquire more funds, I'll probably be looking into the Zeiss lens' (I'm a photographer, and Zeiss is what's up).

Unfortunately, most of my findings were from 2009-ish, so if there are some newer and better scopes for the same price that have been recently released, I'm open to suggestions.

Here is what I came up with:
Burris 3-9x40mm Fullfield II
Bushnell Elite 3200 3-9x40
Swift Premier Waterproof 3-9x40
Swift Premier 2-7x40mm
Swift 4-12x40mm Premier

My main uses would be for hunting (medium-larger game) and target practice, on a low EGW 20 (or 15, can't decide) MOA picatinny rail on a Remington 700 SPS. Not positive what rings I'll be using atm.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## tka250 (Sep 24, 2009)

The Nikon prostaff are all new this year too, and about that price range. Excellent scope for the money, and has gotten some good reviews. Really the best advice I can give you is go put your hands on them and check them out. Make sure the glass is clear all the way across the scope. It really is the only way to compare clarity and brightness too. Compare prices online, the low end scopes can really vary in price. You should be able to find a pretty good deal.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

vortex viper will beat all of those and with better customer service check them out on liberty optics


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I believe the Nikon Buckmaster would be in the price range of the others you have listed as well. And it is as good or better than those too. At least IMO.

huntin1


----------



## DJ Niner (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd recommend checking out the Burris Fullfield E1, which is a relatively new addition to the Fullfield line-up. Etched glass reticle, multiple aiming points for different distances, and very clear/bright for this price range. I've been using one for the last couple of months (tried it on several guns) and so far, I'm very happy with it. If you're in Fargo, Scheels sometimes has the 2-7x version in their display case. Link:

http://swfa.com/Burris-Fullfield-E1-Rif ... C3478.aspx


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Check out some of you local gun shops. One near me has used scopes for a good price compaired to new.

USED LELUPOLD M8-3X
SCOPE W GLOSS FINISH
FCH 
$175.00

As an example. they also have other brands too.

 Al


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

huntin1 said:


> I believe the Nikon Buckmaster would be in the price range of the others you have listed as well. And it is as good or better than those too. At least IMO.
> 
> huntin1


Saving for the vortex now but using the buckmaster the last 3 years has not let me down and a simple yet reliable scope twisted the turrets up and down alot yesterday shooting pdogs and returned to zero every time.


----------

